# Price of a Gas boiler



## RMac (28 Oct 2009)

Folks

Need a new gas boiler- semi D in SW Dub
Got 2 quotes today: one for €1600 the other for €2500? Both condensing boilers. Massive price differential.

Anyone have a going rate for a boiler?


----------



## DavyJones (28 Oct 2009)

Are the prices plus or including VAT?

How will installer pre-clean system? EG powerflush or pre-agent flush?

What boilers have they spec'd?

Why are you not going for a SEI grant?

Are your installers RGI? 

Check them out at www.rgii.ie


----------



## RMac (28 Oct 2009)

Both prices Including VAT
RGII registered fitter

Not sure of boiler specs or of pre flush ( both fitters spoke to my wife who didn't get enough info)

Is the SEI grant worth it? I spoke to a guy on the phone yesterday who said the grant was 700 but the fitout was 900 so in effect a net cost of 200

Also I am under some time pressure as we have a baby so I can't have the house without heat for a week while I research this topic


----------



## DavyJones (28 Oct 2009)

Find out spec of boiler. Pre flush is very very important.

Who is this guy you spoke too? an SEI registered contactor?

Think running costs, not installation cost, over long term. That €200 will be paid back before too long.

it's not too cold yet, the decision you make now, will have long time effect.


----------



## RMac (29 Oct 2009)

Davy

Thanks for coming back to me..

So I spoke with the gas fitter quoting 1600
The boiler he would be fitting is a Vokera type model 25He. B rating
He would flush the system for me and put in an inhibitor.

Another guy came out this morning and was quoting 2550 for a Worcester Bosch Ri 15KW A rating. He would flush the system and put in an inhibitor as well.

There is a massive difference in price though.
Are the bosch really that good or another way of looking at it are the Vokera not really that good???


----------



## gary71 (29 Oct 2009)

RMac said:


> Are the bosch really that good


yes, also Viessmann and Vaillant, Gary


----------



## galwaytt (29 Oct 2009)

gary71 said:


> yes, ...*Vaillant*, Gary


 
mmm, not so sure on the Vaillant. I have 2, and there is zero-technical backup in this country,and Vaillant UK keep bouncing me to Pulsar, who never answer.

Gas people around here finding hard to get Vaillant parts, so the last few I got over the internet ex UK.    Sorry I didn't go with something else, now.


----------



## gary71 (29 Oct 2009)

galwaytt said:


> mmm, not so sure on the Vaillant. I have 2, and there is zero-technical backup in this country,and Vaillant UK keep bouncing me to Pulsar, who never answer.
> 
> Gas people around here finding hard to get Vaillant parts, so the last few I got over the internet ex UK. Sorry I didn't go with something else, now.


 

That's a shame, i didn't know that, I'm responsible for another manufactures technical back up and it's not rocket science to back a product up, Vaillant have always made decent boilers for as long as i can remember, but if the parts can't be got then that would be a big problem, Gary.


----------



## RMac (29 Oct 2009)

Thanks for all the replies folks

Any views on Baxi boilers? Have a chap coming around tomorrow to quote that installs them


----------



## RMac (12 Nov 2009)

Folks

Quick update and question.....

Got the Worcester Bosch boiler installed last Fri
Have had the installer out twice since- rad in the sitting room wasn't heating up and they changed balance of water flow or something. Did this yesterday afternoon and all was well.
Now the kitchen sink mixer isn't working properly. Cold water won't come out (hot water will). Cold taps are working elsewhere in the house.
Is this just coincidence or did they fiddle around with the water flow and it has caused this problem?


----------

